# Red streak on paper towel



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I put a paper towel in my variabilis tank about an hour ago and added some flies. When I went back to check on the frogs the paper towel had a red streak on it. Looks almost like blood. Could A smooshed fly cause a streak like that? 










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

It looks like the reaction I see when supplements end up in a clump in one of my vivs and get wet. I am assuming your flies were dusted and I think that would explain it.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

i think there is something in one of my repashy suppliments i use that does that. ive seen it on my paper towels before after the extra powder got wet at the bottom.


Edit: beat me to it^^^


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unabsorbed carotenoids can also cause this when they are excreted..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I also see this on the substrate, leaves and leaf litter when feeding with Repashy dusted flies.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Tinctoc said:


> I also see this on the substrate, leaves and leaf litter when feeding with Repashy dusted flies.


Same here - I change out the leaves I dump flies on when it gets too noticable


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that it's most likely the repashy. That is what I figured but it was a little worrying to see. Both frogs were out this morning and seemed fine!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## lukeklos (Dec 18, 2012)

I looked in my tank as soon as i got home from work today and my cobalt was sitting on leaf of one of his broms, and the was a red liquid under him, towards his backside. could this have been the same thing, or does my frog possibly have an injury?
ive looked on him, and i cant find any lacerations, or scrapes.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I noticed the same thing with the flies dusted with Repashy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

To repeat myself... 



> Unabsorbed carotenoids can also cause this when they are excreted.....


Some comments 

Ed


----------

